# Cleaver sharpening in China



## Noodle Soup (Jan 8, 2013)

I thought it was interesting how my host in China put two 8-inch benchstones end to end when sharpening his cleaver


----------



## Mike9 (Jan 8, 2013)

Cool - Are they epoxied together, or just butted dry?


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jan 8, 2013)

I think they were just butted up dry against each other but I didn't try to pick them up so I'm not totally sure.


----------



## schanop (Jan 8, 2013)

I thought it could have been that the one up against the wall was there to prevent the one he's using for sharpening from slipping up on a slippery tile.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 8, 2013)

schanop said:


> I thought it could have been that the one up against the wall was there to prevent the one he's using for sharpening from slipping up on a slippery tile.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jan 8, 2013)

He was using the full length of both stones on his passes.


----------



## berko (Jan 8, 2013)

strange.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 8, 2013)

Noodle Soup said:


> He was using the full length of both stones on his passes.



wow I would be afraid that the split in the stones would cause problems.


----------



## 454Casull (Jan 8, 2013)

That looks very ergonomic.


----------



## Mike9 (Jan 9, 2013)

Crothcipt said:


> wow I would be afraid that the split in the stones would cause problems.



That's why I went with epoxy on a hunch. 

I dropped my stone fixer and it broke in two. I epoxied it together and leveled it with diamond plate so it's good to go again.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 9, 2013)

Sweet.


----------

